

Top 12 Areas for Technology Innovation through 2025 - hhm
http://changewaves.socialtechnologies.com/home/2007/11/20/top-12-areas-for-technology-innovation-through-2025.html

======
ecuzzillo
Everybody who works in a particular field will say that'll be a big area of
innovation. So, if you take people from a bunch of big companies, the answer
you'll get is that the areas where there are currently big companies will
improve. So if, in 1967, you asked everybody what the top areas of technology
innovation would be in 1985, you'd COMPLETELY MISS personal computers.

Similarly, in my opinion, this is completely missing the advent of useful
mobile, possibly domestic robots, which are significantly less than 18 years
away from being viable, especially teleoperatedly (which doesn't require AI to
be solved).

------
mattmaroon
They're missing the biggest of all, which is gaming.

------
jgamman
it's interesting that about half these were core infrastructure related -
distributed energy, transport, climate and water. these systems were invented
in the late 19th C (or not recognized as a problem in the case of climate),
massively deployed in the 20th C and now we're realising aren't able to scale
up to 10B people. personilised medicine is a no-brainer (to pick, "GBP$"GBP
hard to develop!). sorry guys, the internet is the coolest thing ever but it's
an addition to basic human needs, not a substitute. Facebook's not gonna
feed/water/energise/heal the world.

------
waleedka
Where is AI?

